# A Beautiful Butterfly



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

My Butter, IMO, is so photogenic. 

*



































*


----------



## LittleLuxie (May 7, 2011)

I'm dying of cuteness!! So sweet!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Aw I wuv her big widdle eyes!! She's so pretty! <3


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Thanks ladies!!! 
Kerri, she's got the biggest eyes of my three girls; I love them


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

aww, she's beautiful. i love seeing pics of her


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

she is lovely :love7:


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

Wat a pretty girl!


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Crystal, your opinion is absolutely right! lol Butter is beautiful and the those eyes are amazing..


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

I love Butter!!


----------



## coccomummy (May 3, 2011)

very pretty girl


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Yup! She sure is a cutie!:love1:


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Awe so cute, I had a toy fox terrier look just like her years ago. I think he must have had some chi in him.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Adorable!!!!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Butter you are such a sweetheart


----------

